# Is this legal?



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have used gimp to make screensavers from the covers of most my books.

The are not exactly 600 x 800, but most of them work well. I don't feel I will get into trouble using them on my kindle since I have purchased all the books.

Before I go through the work to make them available on kindleboards, are we going to get into trouble with the publishers or authors?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Legal legal?  Without getting permission from the copyright holders (cover artists and publishers, not necessarily authors, who do not always own the copyright to a book cover), no.

HOWEVER, as long as your screensaver is free, I don't think anyone is going to sue you. 
And using them on your personal device and not distributing them is also usually all right.


----------

